# White Diamond Stickmen



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy the white diamond stickmen? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Kyle!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Butch Green makes the best stickmen.

www.hcwaterdogsupply.com carries them


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Dont leave them out in the weather....the velcro comes off the aluminum.I LOVE the stakes! I wonder if they sell just the stakes.....I would replace all my holding blinds with them.


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

Jay 
Butch makes holding blind with aluminum poles as well, they are by far the lightest holding blinds I have found.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

yea...sorry thats what I was referring to.....the poles.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Does he sell the poles seperately? Does anyone have a contact # for him?


----------



## BGreen (Aug 5, 2006)

my # is 3106457106


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Butch, Thank You so much for the Third Stickman. We had bought two of your Stickmen already. I noticed they used them in the trial this past weekend. Thanks Again!!!!


----------

